# Berkshire County



## richsoucie

im looking for work in berkshire county the truck is a 2006 Ford f-250 with an 8' curtis plow


----------



## richsoucie

anyone

(need ten charachters)


----------



## 99zr2

Hey Rich hows it going? I am from Adams too. Are you the guy with the nice blue f250?


----------



## richsoucie

yeah thats mine


----------



## 99zr2

Well even if you don't get any work on here you still got a nice looking truck to drive around in looking for work.


----------



## richsoucie

yeah i got two drives one is in willamstown and the other is in lanesboro but i figure they will tell their freinds and next year i may be able to pick up some more.


----------



## richsoucie

99zr2 said:


> Hey Rich hows it going? I am from Adams too. Are you the guy with the nice blue f250?


where abouts in adams are you i am on quality st


----------



## 99zr2

I live on Ochard St. Most of my drives are in Adams. I got one parking lot over by the co\op untill they do there new addition. My wife works at the bank and I do the lot in front of Sadlow's for her and her coworkers. 
I got the black GMC 3\4 ton ext. cab with the fisher on it. Glad to see another person from in town on here. I have been on this site for awhile and it has been good to me for a ton of info, good reading of lots of interesting topics, and good people.


----------



## T.W. Barrett

Hi guys went to State in 1995 up in N.Adams man do you guys get some heavy snow up there! Is the Brick still around?


----------

